# Methadone/Oxy chronic constipation help



## chester (Feb 29, 2008)

Deg. Disk Disease, age 55, 4 lumbar vert fused and 4 cervical fused, two failed fusions. Tried spine stimulator trial, no help. May try Intrathecal pain pump 4 day trial this fall. I spend 23 hrs a day horizontal, only exception is walk one mile every morning, eat all meals horizontal, Very depressed past 5 1/2 years as I used to be very physically active, except my job (accountant). My ?? I can be reasonably comfortable horizontal for most of the day and evening(ambien 2x a nite) taking 10 mg of methadone and 20 mg extended release oxycodone, but the constipation is nuts. Daily: drink gallon hotwater, walnuts and raisins, 2 apples, chilli w/beans, flax seed oil, flax seed powder w/hot water, 2 hi fiber bars, whole wheat ham sandwich, 2 pickles, 1/4 cucumber, lettice salad, 3 tblsp olive oil, apple cider vinnegar w/some of the hot water DAILY for months and months. This regimen worked for couple months, now I must take one 5mg biscodyl (Correctal) nightly. Usually have a bowel movement next am. biscodayl only thing that works, could take 7 or 8 sennocot and nothing. CAN I TAKE THIS ONE 5MG BISCODYL EVERY NIGHT UNTIL NEXT WINTER WHEN I WILL TRY THE MORPHINE PAIN PUMP TRIAL, (PAIN MEDS GO DIRECTLY VIA CATHETER TO SPINE), CAN I TAKE THIS FOR NEXT 10 MONTHS WITHOUT MY COLON COMPLETELY STOPPING, AND WILL MY COLON START WORKING AGAIN IF PAIN PUMP WORKS FOR ME? Has anyone here taken daily laxitives (every single day)?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I beleive few members take Dulcolax for years with no particular problem...


----------



## chester (Feb 29, 2008)

Spasman, thanks for the help. I know that Dulcolax is Biscodal, which is the primary ingredient in both Correctal and Dulcolax. Dulcolax has worked for me (just taking one per night) for a couple months, but worry about six months from now. If others have done it for months, guess I'll continue. Doc recommended sennakotis ok every night, especially considering the opioids I take, but even 7 or 8 in the evening does nothing for me.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Chester, sorry to hear your having a tough time.Has your doctor helped you with this and some of those question?Am I correct you don't have IBS but constipation from the narcotics? Or do you have IBS also?You might want to print this and take it to your doctor.Assessing and Managing Narcotic-Induced Constipationhttp://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/417707_9If the link doesn't work for you let me know.


----------



## chester (Feb 29, 2008)

The link worked eric, the more info the better. My pain doc hasn't a clue about what to do, my gastro guy said its unusual for my "relatively" low dose of opioids causing this much of a constipation problem especially considering the #### i eat to try and be regular. IBS was discussed by him but he pretty much said methadone and oxycodone can be major constipation problem. "drink lost of water and get 25 to 30 grams fiber". That's it. I find much more valuable info on internet about things to try.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I have some more info, but that one was pretty good. I will post it soon as I am not on my computerNarcotics can cause a type of functional disorder called narcotic bowel syndrome.


----------



## sparrow (May 27, 2006)

Chester... sorry to hear of your troubles.I do know people who take dulcolax every night and have for years.It is working for them. But they have to take it or they get backed up real bad.


----------



## poor_kiwi (Jan 21, 2008)

chester, did you try lactulose and is it helping you? That's the safest long term laxative, even in bigger dosages. Also you didn't mention you're taking prune juice, I would surely add it to you daily menu(i'm drinking 1-2 glasses daily). As well as some other things that can be working as mild laxatives like figs, beetroot, kiwi, etc.


----------

